# bad idea?



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

hey guys, *** heard various tetras and other fish can be used in shelly tanks...
water perameters aside...
would neon tetras and kuhli loaches work in a brevis or multi's tank?
or is there a good reason why i havent seen it done?


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Most tetra's should do fine, I keep giant danios with my occies and they do great. Many probably dont do it just because they are "purists", and dont want to mix continents in a tank. I have no experience with kuhli loaches.

-Zen


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think the kuhlis would work, shellies don't like sharing the bottom of the tank. I have neons and rasboras with my multies.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I have a group of rosy barbs that do wonderfully with Tangs. They are bone dumb, fast, and bullet proof: and they're pretty :fish:


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

thats cool, i'll have to give it a go soon in my brevis tank!

any chance of a pic or 2 jago?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree the kuhli's won't work and I wouldn't think the neon's would either. They especially like soft water, and the kuhli's like to be in groups and burrow in the substrate...competition for same niche as shellies.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

water in a tang tank would be too hard for them.


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> water in a tang tank would be too hard for them.


My neons did not get that memo.

Here's a neon getting yawned at. I like this shot.









The neon in this shot is the last of a school 12. Oddly I lost a bunch in a row. The las one to die was a month or so ago. He or she is a bunch of years old. There's now a small school of rasboras keeping him company.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I agree the kuhli's won't work and I wouldn't think the neon's would either. They especially like soft water, and the kuhli's like to be in groups and burrow in the substrate...competition for same niche as shellies.


i have a 25 or 29gal that only has 1 pair of wussy brevis's in there with 4 danios, and bristlenose fry... i dont think the brevis pair would have that much of a problem with them...

+my australian water is ph7.5... sometimes 8, so all the petstores use this, neverthought it would harm them

nice pic jago 
how long did the neos last? & how did they die?


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

The neons were 3 or 4 years old before they moved in with the multies. Most had already passed on in my plant tank which has the same hard water I use for my tangs. The last of a school of glow light tetras also was in with my multies but he was 6 or 7 years old. All my old community fish seem to have ended up with my multies. Oddly enough I've never found a dead body in that tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a kuhli in with my multies and he does alright actually. He doesn't seem to eat the fry and they don't pick on him too much.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

awesome darkside :thumb: 
you beat me to it! here i was thinking i was doing something new...

how many multies & what size tank?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe its an old 20 breeder with who knows how many multies in it. I also have a lone rainbow fish in there as well. They used to be in a 10 with 3 adults and anywhere from 10-30 fry and have always done alright.


----------

